# The Start Of My Seiko Collection



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

I've already introduced myself over in the other forum so thought i'd just post up a couple of (poor quality) pics of my 2 seikos.

First up the one that got me into japanese mechanical watches, the Seiko sbdc001 black sumo;



















And the watch that sparked my interest in vintage seikos (I happened upon it for sale on a mountain bike forum), the seiko 6138-0011 chronograph;



















I also have an orient cft00001b and a g-shock mudman I use when out on the mountainbike, but no pics of either.

Let me know what you think of the rally strap on the 6138-0011, it was one I had lying around and just knotched it down to fit.

Hopefully there will be a few more pieces to join them soon, when funds allow of course..

Cheers


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Collecting Seikos is a very, very, dangerous thing to do.

3 months ago, I just had a modern Sportura kinetic. Now, I've got about 20 divers. There are just so many different models, and then there's modding. The possibilities are almost infinite.

Nice start to a collection, and good luck with your new addiction :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Ah...! Watches and mountain biking: great partnership. And a nice collection of Seikos to boot. Well done.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your photos!! Great start to a collection!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Loving the waffle strap on that sbdc001 black sumo! :thumbsup:

Oh, and delighted to read that you have a Mudman (as do I as from today!).

Nearly all bases covered now eh?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice examples,its always great to see, others collections,thankyou for sharing yours. :cheers:


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments 

Yeh. I prefer the sumo on the marine master strap I purchased for it rather than the bracelet.

Whats the opinion (good or bad) on the Hirsch rally strap on the 6138-0011..? Does the brown strap suit it?

Cheers.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the rally strap looks good, IMO doesn't look out of place at all. Nice collection

But then again, I don't own any seiko's :bag:


----------



## therooster (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice watches J4ackal - I had never seen the Sumo before so it's another one to add to my list.....


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Two nice watches I have a small collection as well and they are good value for money and timekeeping even my 50yr old sportsmatic keeps spot on time.


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> I think the rally strap looks good, IMO doesn't look out of place at all. Nice collection
> 
> But then again, I don't own any seiko's :bag:


Cheers! I think you should maybe buy some seikos 



therooster said:


> Nice watches J4ackal - I had never seen the Sumo before so it's another one to add to my list.....


Thanks, the sumo looks even better in the flesh, they really are good value for money.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

clockworks said:


> Collecting Seikos is a very, very, dangerous thing to do.


Even if you decide, as I did, from the outset, to 'limit yourself' by collecting only one calibre. :naughty:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I need to add a seiko diver to my collection.

Looking good mate well done.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

j4ckal said:


> Whats the opinion (good or bad) on the Hirsch rally strap on the 6138-0011..? Does the brown strap suit it?
> 
> Cheers.


I,d prefer to see the 6138 on a bracelet personally but I am biased lol !!

My collection of Seikos! 9 and rising !!


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

j4ckal said:


> I've already introduced myself over in the other forum so thought i'd just post up a couple of (poor quality) pics of my 2 seikos.
> 
> First up the one that got me into japanese mechanical watches, the Seiko sbdc001 black sumo;
> 
> ...


As a new seiko collector I haven't really looked into any of their older stuff, but this second watch is very nice and definitely something I would like to add to my collection! Nice watches mate 

Cheers

Ryan


----------

